# mango



## mango (May 11, 2007)

Hello everyone just joined today I am in the uk only found this chat board by accident when searching for help with my every increasing weight from under active thyroid for 2 years its very depressing


----------



## fat and not happy (Apr 20, 2007)

Hello! Join the club. I too was diagnosed a couple of years ago and have an ever increasing weight issue. I keep dieting I try to get to the gym a couple of times a week and lead a very unsedentary life yet the weight still creeps on. I must admit I do worry what I'll be like (or look like!) in another couple of years.


----------



## Francesanne (May 19, 2007)

Hello everyone, I had a nodule removed in March and now my thyroid is now underactive and I was started on Thyroxine approx.7 weeks ago. I've always been a BIG girl and I'm worried sick about adding even more weight. Have Blood Pressure problems so have decided to join Slimming World in an attempt to keep the weight at bay and hopefully lose some. Good luck to everyone fighting the battle of the bulge.


----------

